# CDFS Partition



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an unmanned USB drive with a CDFS partition full of advertising. Is it possible to remove this? This is a real tough cookie


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

CDFS refers to a format for CD's. Is the USB drive a thumb drive or a USB external hard drive?


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

It's just a flash drive, not an external hard drive


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What OS are you running? You're profile says XP, but you are posting in the Windows Vista/7 forum? How to Format a CDFS Partition | eHow.com
If you do not want any data on the Flash drive, your can right click it and choose Format. Or with the drive plugged in. In Vista/7, Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In* Disk Management *highlight the partition/Volume in the flash drive and go up to the Tool bar and press the *X*. This will delete the partition. Now, Right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose to make a *New Simple Volume*. And format it FAT32


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

Changed my OS in profile. Have you worked with CDFS before? The only partition I can format is the hard drive. The CDFS volume is unformatable or deleteable from diskmgmt.msc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Can you attach a Screen Shot of *Disk Management* with the drive attached? It sounds like you are looking at a CD disc/


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure how you would put this. What you see is a virtual CDFS partition along with the main partition on the flash drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Can you attach a  Screen Shot of *Disk Management* with the drive attached?


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty sure I posted a screenshot. Here it is again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

OK, the only CDFS partition is the *CD-ROM-2 drive F:* your Removable disk (Flash Drive) is *Disk 1 Drive G:* If you remove the CD from the CD drive, you will not see this partition any more.


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

It may appear to be that way, but it's not. Yes, I do have a CD drive. There may be a CD in there, but it's unrelated to the contents on F:\. As soon as I take out the removable media, the CD drive goes away


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If someone configured this flash drive for Ready Boost, it installs a program called *U3*, which turns a part of the format to CDFS CD rom drive. Try using the SanDisk Removal tool.


----------



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

It is 100% not U3, and I just tried the tool as well


----------

